# programm für transfervolumen gesucht



## paraphan (19. Oktober 2002)

hallo,
ich suche ein programm (free- oder shareware), mit dem ich möglichst schnell und einfach das transfervolumen, das über meinen computer läuft, ermitteln kann. (in nem netzwerk)


----------



## NIC140903 (28. Oktober 2002)

versuchs ma mit
http://www.dumeter.com
das benutz ich, ich finds ziemlich praktisch


----------



## dfd1 (13. Dezember 2002)

Auch ein gutes Progi ist AdvancedRemoteInfo von 
masterbootrecord.de.


----------



## eViLaSh (13. Dezember 2002)

auch gut ist trafmeter, hab leider keinen link parat, aber google sagt dir alles...


----------

